# Posting a URL



## Skapare (Jun 3, 2006)

Because I haven't made 5 posts, yet, I got that message about not being allowed to post URLs to other sites. But it was actually a URL in THIS site itself. Is the software not programmed or configured to check that? I can't even type the hostname of this site without hitting that. I can thoroughly understand that feature, and think it's a great idea to avoid spammers. But how about making it cross check against a list of valid sites the administrator can decide on?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry about the delay in my reply. This has not really been that much of an issue which is why I haven't looked into re-programming the hack. When new users do contact me about wanting to post links within the forums (which is very rare), I simply boost their post count to 5 manually.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

I just hit a similar problem.

Please look at thread 104663. All I was trying to do was quote some of the messages. I made SURE they didn't have any links in the content I quoted. I thought it might be the QUOTE tag for some reason (since that basically just adds a link back to a post). But it wasn't. My only guess is that one or more of them have URL's in their sigs, and that was causing it. But I am 100% sure that the text I was using did NOT have URL's in it. I saved the original text if you want me to send it to you. 

Can you take a look and see if you see anything else?

The EXTREMELY frustrating part of this is that I got the error when trying to preview a post. When I hit the back button to go to the previous page, all of my edits were GONE!!! It was a long message and I found it rather annoying. If I were a total forum newbie, that probably would've been enough to completely drive me away.

(Edit: I tried to paste it into a "Code" block. This time I was able to preview ok, but got the "contains a URL" error when trying to post. This time, when hitting the back button, my edits were all there. So it looks like the failure path is only preview post -> URL error -> back.)


----------

